# Baby Goats Don't Like Going to Bed Either! LOL!



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

We gotta get that last bit of playing out of our systems before we GO IN! We love to run around and around a few times, but by the time Mommy gets to the barn, we obey. Tee hee! <3 Pumpkin and Cookie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

That was so darn cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So adorable!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute! Sweet little does! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy goats! Love seeing happy goats


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Mommy says our happiness is contagious!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:-D


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww they're so darn cute, simply adoreable!! I love them


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

They said WE'RE CUUUUUUUTE!!!! ~ Pumpkin and Cookie


----------

